# Furry based movies



## biggpaws (Mar 6, 2011)

is it just me or is there a lot of furry based movies coming out? Whet i mean by furry based is they have anthropomorphic animals as the main characters?


----------



## Hir (Mar 6, 2011)

okay


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2011)

Bad first post is bad.


----------



## aiden749 (Mar 6, 2011)

biggpaws said:


> is it just me or is there a lot of furry based movies coming out? Whet i mean by furry based is they have anthropomorphic animals as the main characters?


yes


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 7, 2011)

Why am I seeing clones and clones of this thread in every section of the forum? ._.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 7, 2011)

Old news bro.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh look


----------



## biggpaws (Mar 8, 2011)

oh well no one told me, i just noticed this so if you dont like it fuck off


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 8, 2011)

Someone's angry, because people pointed out something, aren't they.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 8, 2011)

biggpaws said:


> oh well no one told me, i just noticed this so if you dont like it fuck off


 You don't need to get all defensive because they told you there was already a thread about this, bro.


----------



## Deo (Mar 8, 2011)

Wrong. Not all anthropomorphic things are furry. They are just anthro. To be furry it has to be designed with the intent to specifically cater to our small hobby group. Like_ KAZE: Ghost Warrior_; it was made by furries for furries and starred furries.


----------



## Deo (Mar 8, 2011)

biggpaws said:


> oh well no one told me, i just noticed this so if you dont like it fuck off


 We were here first, you fuck off. There is no reason for us to leave, but you may leave if you like. SoFurry is over there --->


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 8, 2011)

ohboy. I was just about to point out that you're gonna make some people rage because of your choice of the word 'furry'. Then Deo came along lol.

No matter that to a lot of people 'furry' is nothing more then a shorter way to say anthropomorphic animal art. I wonder why this still gets people all up in arms.

"OMG WAHT DID YOU CALL IT! IT IS NOT TEH FURRY!"  *foamatmouth*


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 14, 2011)

Fantastic Mr. Fox, I felt like saying that because it was one of the greatest furry movies.


----------



## biggpaws (Jun 11, 2011)

you can fuck off too


----------



## Xegras (Jun 11, 2011)

biggpaws said:


> you can fuck off too


 
BAHAAHAHAHAHA

Fantastic man...you are great.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 11, 2011)

Delayed reaction posting gogogo


----------



## Panthura (Jun 11, 2011)

So hold on, you come here asking for some Anthro movies, some people point you in the right direction and them you tell them to _fuck off_? How grateful :V


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 11, 2011)

I think this has run it's course.
Closed.


----------

